# Kalchitrails Felsenabfahrt



## lowfat (26. Juli 2009)

Seit 15 Jahren fahre ich die Felsenabfahrt in Kalchi und habs bisher immer geschafft, die Trails ganz zu lassen. Seit letztem Jahr gibt es immer tiefere Bremsspuren im oberen Teil.  Und das an eigentlich recht flachen Stellen. Jetzt fahren da offenbar Leute, die der Sache fahrtechnisch nicht gewachsen sind. Die fahren auf selbstgemachten Chickenways um die Felsen herum und wissen ganz offensichtlich nicht, wie man mit zwei Bremsen am Rad umgeht. Wahrscheinlich ist es ihnen noch nicht mal bewusst, was sie da treiben.
Wenn es jetzt im Herbst mal 4 Wochen regnet, ist der Boden ruckzuck ausgespült. In den Rinnen will dann wirklich niemand mehr fahren 

Dshalb an alle Supermänner, die meinen da die Helden spielen zu müssen:
1) die beste Line ist direkt über die Felsen 
2) lernt die Basics des Bergabfahrens (z.B. bei der Bike, besser noch bei Björn von www.bikeactivities.de (nein, ich kriege keine Provision!))
3) wenn das nicht klappt, hört auf mit MTB-Fahren und
4) fangt Nordic Walking an

yes, you can!


----------



## speedy_j (26. Juli 2009)

mensch lowfat, dieses jahr kommt der goldene herbst, regen war schon im sommer. 

ansonsten kann ich nur beipflichten, wobei ich mir wenig hoffnung mache, dass es nochmal besser wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S*P*J (26. Juli 2009)

@Lowfat word!!! hab letzten Sonntag den chickenway um die Felsen herum so gut wie möglich zerstört 
Wenn ich mal jemanden aussenrum fahren sehe, lache ich ihn sowas von aus, und empfehle im direkt auf NW umzusteigen


----------



## wotan_S_rache (27. Juli 2009)

boah, danke ! wir sind da vor kurzem mal runtergerannt und haben uns beinahe die haxen geborchen wg der auswaschungen. 

ich pflichte dem lowfat bei, dass diejenigen, die das ganze verursacht haben am besten nochmal mit einem grundkurs bremsen beginnen. verkauft eure räder und bohrt lieber in der nase !


----------



## dubbel (27. Juli 2009)

also bauen! 

zur debatte steht diese woche dienstag oder donnerstag. 
dienstag geht bei mir evtl., donnerstag definitiv nicht. 

zu lange warten würde ich nicht - hat jemand bock, das zu organisieren? 

mein vorschlag: 
1.) gräben mit steinen verfüllen (das ist aufwand), dazwischen bzw. obendrauf sand und erde (muss man halt von unten hochschaufeln), verdichten. 
2.) chickenways zumachen. 
wenn man das so macht wie die baumräumungen im frühjahr, dann reicht ein nachmittag oder abend.


----------



## dubbel (27. Juli 2009)

@ wotan: wieso "gerannt"?


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (27. Juli 2009)

Hi Leutz,

Ich wäre bei einer Restaurations-Aktion der Felsenabfahrt mit am Start.
Bin eh ab und zu dabei die Schäden von den Waldarbeitern an der einen oder anderen Stelle in Reichswald zu beseitigen. Muss aber zugeben dass ich zur Zeit mehr die Waldautobahnen mitm Kinderanhänger fahre als die Trails  .
Die Felsenabfahrt ist ja praktisch vor meiner Haustür und ich komm da falls ich mal Zeit und Ausgang habe, ab und zu mal vorbei. Wenn ich sehe wie viele Leute da mittlerweile durchfahren, dann befürchte ich dass unsere Arbeit nicht von allzulanger Dauer sein wird, und die meißten die da mit gezogener Handbremse dort runterrutschen sind hier eh nicht im hier Forum vertreten.
Ich kann aber ggf Schaufeln, Spaten, Baumaterial usw mitm PKW anfahren, dann muss nicht jeder mit seinem Klappspaten im Rucksack rumkurbeln.
Diese Woche siehts nur bei mir schlecht aus, da ich auf Firmenausflug bin und fest in Geburtstagsvorbereitung stecke von meinem Kleinen (1 Jahr )
Eigentlllich klappts bei mir nur am Donnerstag nachmittag oder nächste Woche, kann sich aber evtl kurzfristig was ergeben.


----------



## kindergartenkin (27. Juli 2009)

oweia das muss ja schlimm aussehn. bin aber schon seit ewigkeiten nicht mehr auf den kalchitrails gewesen.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (28. Juli 2009)

naja, weil sich die winterleite einfach hervorragend als laufstrecke eignet...
deshalb gerannt


----------



## dubbel (28. Juli 2009)

mit skistöcken in der hand?


----------



## wotan_S_rache (28. Juli 2009)

wohl bekloppt  mitm hund an der leine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (28. Juli 2009)

Mittwoch 5.8.2009 19:00 Uhr vor Ort?


----------



## kindergartenkin (28. Juli 2009)

++


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (28. Juli 2009)

Müsste klappen.
Falls sich nichts ändert hab ich ja eh Frühschicht nächste Woche und dann passts ja.


----------



## lowfat (4. August 2009)

Leute, ich muss für morgen absagen. Ich werde erst am Sonntag dazu kommen, da was zu machen. Die Chickenways waren heute schon wieder von irgendwelchen Sissis freigeräumt


----------



## Stylo77 (13. August 2009)

eine frage an die pros : wo darf man denn da jetzt fahren ?


----------



## speedy_j (13. August 2009)

Stylo77 schrieb:


> eine frage an die pros : wo darf man denn da jetzt fahren ?



hast du als hühnchenwegfahrer nicht waldverbot um kalchreuth?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## C-Monster (7. September 2009)

Stylo77 schrieb:


> eine frage an die pros : wo darf man denn da jetzt fahren ?



Würde ich auch gern wissen!! Danke schon mal.


----------



## lowfat (13. September 2009)

@ Stylo77 und C-monster, 
ich bin nicht der Oberförster, habe im Wald also gar nichts zu melden  

Es gibt da ein paar schöne Linien direkt über die Felsen und um den unteren großen Felsen herum. Achtet mal drauf, daß Euer Hinterrad nicht blockiert und schon wird alles gut.


----------



## ed1272 (20. Oktober 2009)

Stylo77 schrieb:


> eine frage an die pros : wo darf man denn da jetzt fahren ?





lowfat schrieb:


> @ Stylo77 und C-monster,
> ich bin nicht der Oberförster, habe im Wald also gar nichts zu melden
> 
> Es gibt da ein paar schöne Linien direkt über die Felsen und um den unteren großen Felsen herum. Achtet mal drauf, daß Euer Hinterrad nicht blockiert und schon wird alles gut.



Also, Stylo77, dann schau mal das dein Hinterrad nicht blockiert. 
Lass mal die Bremse offen........


----------



## JansonJanson (22. Oktober 2009)

genau ... Stylo ... du alter Chickenline taker ...


----------

